# Teleprompter softwear?



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Anybody have experience with using laptop teleprompter softwear? I know it's cheating, but getting/keeping 80 - 100 songs in my head without a little help is almost impossible.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Just try some ginseng, man. Us old guys need all the help we can get. :smile:


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

How about a brain transplant!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe you could get in touch with Mick Jagger and ask him what he uses...
-MIkey


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is one that has a free lite version. Full version is $44.00 but also has some demos you can check to see if it meets your needs.

http://www.movieclip.biz/prompt.html


----------

